# New Westgate Studios Oboe Demo Online



## timzydee (Mar 3, 2006)

We have updated westgatestudios.com with some more info about our upcoming modular library - Double Reeds Vol. 1

http://www.westgatestudios.com/modular.htm

Be sure and check out the new Oboe demos under the Winds section. We'll be posting more demos soon. Our latest addition is a "Product Features Tour" so you can hear almost every facet of the instrument before you buy.

We're very close to being ready to offer the Giga 3 version of the Oboe as a download for only $70(US).

If you haven't done so already, be sure and send an email to [email protected] if you'd like to be notified when the library is available.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 3, 2006)

sounds nice...did Simon do the demo?


----------



## timzydee (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks Craig.

No, that'd be me.

I'm a composer too ya know.


----------



## Ed (Mar 3, 2006)

Mmm, sounds promising! Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 3, 2006)

nice, cant wait till all the wws are done.

[schild=13 fontcolor=C0C0C0 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]HURRY HURRY HURRY![/schild]


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 3, 2006)

Beauty! Might be a must have.
J


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 3, 2006)

Sounds pretty good! I hope the price isn't outrageous (a la Horizon).


----------



## José Herring (Mar 3, 2006)

Well this holds promise. Sounds very nice and the composition isn't bad either.

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 3, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Mar 03 said:


> sounds nice...did Simon do the demo?



I'm curious as to why you guessed Simon of all people?


----------



## JBacal (Mar 3, 2006)

I enjoyed the second half with the staccato and runs the best. Looking forward to more demos.

Best,
Jay


----------



## Toxeen (Mar 3, 2006)

> Be sure and check out the new Oboe demo under the Winds section. We'll be posting more demos soon including a tour of all the new features so you can hear almost every facet of the instrument before you buy.



That's a good idea. The first oboe demo is a matching appetizer. The legato feature seems to work great with K2's script engine.

Are you planning to finish and release the string libraries in 2006 ?


----------



## José Herring (Mar 4, 2006)

Good point Evan. That would be good to know. If it's just for those then it wouldn't be any less expensive than VSL, and that wouldn't be that great.

Jose


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, sounds really cool.
Looking forward to have this, since the VSL oboe sounds so lifeless but this one does not PLUS has the legato stuff happening.

one question though, will it have repetitive samples of the same notes?
on one spot it sounds if the same sample was used by a repetitive note. just want to make sure


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds great, Tim!


----------



## dogforester (Mar 4, 2006)

Very nice, Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Mar 4, 2006)

Very interesting.

However, would be nice to also hear it alone...any chance of a solo demo?

R


----------



## timzydee (Mar 4, 2006)

The price of the Double Reeds Vol. 1 would be around $180 (not yet set in stone). For that you get Oboe, English Horn and Oboe Section.

Let's compare that to the VSL Horizon Oboe which retails for $235...

Those samples are 16 bit, ours are 24 bit.
The VSL Oboe has 2 velocity levels of Legato, ours has 5 with Vibrato and 5 without Vibrato.
There is more, but on those points alone, we believe our library is much more cost effective.
If we make the instruments individually downloadable, you are looking at only $60-70 each, which is unheard of for this level of quality.


----------



## tobyond (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds fantastic, it seems like no one has ever really nailed oboe, but this is pretty close. $60-70 downloadable is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## timzydee (Mar 4, 2006)

The Repetition samples are there. The strength is controllable via the Mod. Wheel so that you can decide how hard the tongued attack is. At the lowest setting it is very subtle and could sound like the same sample. This setting is reccomended for slow legato lines where repetition isn't as noticable anyway. We also avoided having the repetition sound wildly different so that it always flows and blends. If you listen to the VSL instruments you'll often hear, IMHO, "too much tonal variety" from variations of the same note which can make it hard to repeat the same note.


----------



## handz (Mar 4, 2006)

Really nice oboe! Looking forward for more!


----------



## jc5 (Mar 4, 2006)

Downloadable individual instruments for around $60 sounds very nice indeed. As I mentioned in the other thread, triple wind unisons hold little appeal to me - but being able to buy the solos alone makes for good value for anyone I'd say. I especially look forward to harder to come by instruments like the E flat clarinet. I hope this concept succeeds for you, as it would be nice if in time you could expand the series to some of the more esoteric members of the instrument families as well. :smile: 

Oh, and I noticed on the site that brass will also be coming along at some point - for the love of whatever you hold holy, give us a nice set of doubled horn patches? Its _only_ the most common horn configuration in orchestral music, yet it remains undone by all... :cry: :wink:


----------



## timzydee (Mar 4, 2006)

By "Doubled" Horns, do you mean two horns in unison?

If so, yes we are planning to sample brass sections of various sizes. But this is still a ways off.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 4, 2006)

Very cool-sounding oboe, demo and downloading concept. I'm all into that, as I also have less interest in samples of 3 of anything (except horns and strings, of course). I would find it amazing, though, if you would offer, in the future, 3 _different_ flutes, oboes, etc. I love the idea of building sections one instrument at a time.


----------



## jc5 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, I mean two unison horns - 'a due' :smile: 
And I'm very glad to hear that is in the cards!

In a post-64bit-no more ram limit world (imminent now I hope), what Ned is suggesting is also very interesting. Emerging advanced convolution techniques should also make it possible to really tie together such seperately recorded instruments too.

In the realm of doubled horns, I can get pretty good results just having two different horns play the same line - the main trouble has been that I have not been able to find two horns who's attacks and articulations match closely enough to make this really viable... and I have most of the available sampled horns too.. :???: 

Looking forward to a thoroughly recorded solution to the problem. :wink: 
(to make it really complete, consider capturing the 'hunting horn' flavour as well, so favoured by the likes of Beethoven and others. Great effect, hard to reproduce without having the right 'tone' recorded)


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 4, 2006)

timzydee @ Sat Mar 04 said:


> The price of the Double Reeds Vol. 1 would be around $180 (not yet set in stone). For that you get Oboe, English Horn and Oboe Section.
> 
> Let's compare that to the VSL Horizon Oboe which retails for $235...
> 
> ...



Ah ok-that cleared things up. 

Its still a WONDERFUL price range and I am glad to hear that you are going to be packaging individual instruments as well.

HURRY UP AND FINISH THE LIBS PLEASSSE!


----------



## mixolydian (Mar 4, 2006)

timzydee @ Sat Mar 04 said:


> By "Doubled" Horns, do you mean two horns in unison?



No, not playing unisono. The double horn is a special kind of horn with two tunings (F/B). May I'm completely wrong but that means they have a wider range. And they have a different sound compared to the french horns.

Anyone with better informations?


----------



## timzydee (Mar 4, 2006)

At first I thought he might have meant a "Double Horn" as well, but he clarified in a following post that he meant 2 horns in unison


----------



## jc5 (Mar 4, 2006)

mixolydian @ Sat Mar 04 said:


> timzydee @ Sat Mar 04 said:
> 
> 
> > By "Doubled" Horns, do you mean two horns in unison?
> ...



The final 'd' in the word is key here - double*d* horns, not double horn. :wink: 
So yes, two horns unison. :smile:


----------



## mixolydian (Mar 4, 2006)

O.k., sorry!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 4, 2006)

mixolydian @ Sat Mar 04 said:


> timzydee @ Sat Mar 04 said:
> 
> 
> > By "Doubled" Horns, do you mean two horns in unison?
> ...



*The Double Horn and it's invention*  
*Let's do one of these!
J*


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Mar 4, 2006)

timzydee @ Sat Mar 04 said:


> The price of the Double Reeds Vol. 1 would be around $180 (not yet set in stone). For that you get Oboe, English Horn and Oboe Section.
> 
> Let's compare that to the VSL Horizon Oboe which retails for $235...
> 
> ...



Good points.

Making them downloadable would be excellent, especially for overseas customers who can save a lot (VAT, shipping) that way. Can't speak for others, but being able to download would be a great plus for this product as far as I'm concerned.

R


----------



## sinkd (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds fantastic. Love the idea of making the instrumnents individually downloadable.
BRILLIANT!

I have EW Plat. & VSL first ed., but this oboe sounds like it would be a great addition.

DS


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (Mar 4, 2006)

Sounds really great, looking forward to it.
Cheers


----------



## lux (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice demo.


----------



## timzydee (Mar 9, 2006)

Just so everyone is clear, only the Giga 3 version will be available first. When the K2 version is ready it will have custom scripts that allow legato to work, etc.

Yes, anyone that purchases a downloaded instrument will have that amount deducted from purchase of the full library. Additionally, no one is obligated to purchase the full library upon release.

I'll let you know when the giga version is ready. I just wanted everyone to know that we had made the decision to make it available for download.


----------



## timzydee (Mar 17, 2006)

We have uploaded the new http://www.westgatestudios.com/double_reeds_vol1.htm (mp3 demo)"Product Features Tour" so that you can listen to all the features before buying the Oboe.

The Giga 3 version should be available for download some time next week. The Kontakt 2 version with custom scripts will follow shortly thereafter.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 18, 2006)

yay, really cool demo and nice sound. can't also wait til K2 version is up


----------



## timzydee (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, the library was recorded "dry". Feel free to download the music only version of the Tour and run it through your own reverb options.


----------



## timzydee (Mar 18, 2006)

We've added another music http://www.westgatestudios.com/autumn.mp3 (mp3 demo) to the site. Let us know what you think and if there is anything you'd like to hear that you haven't in any of the demos so far.


----------



## Dracarys (Jul 27, 2014)

Am I able to hear this library? The links on the webpage shoot me to big fish audio, then there is no music player. I also can't find any demos on soundcloud.

Thanks!


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 28, 2014)

That was 8 years ago!


----------



## zolhof (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## zolhof (Jul 28, 2014)

:D
I guess this is the closest you'll find to a demo: http://youtu.be/ZPB0hsqzFkY

Kind regards,


----------



## Erik (Jul 28, 2014)

There are some more demo's here.
Search for 'Westgate', that's all.
Enjoy.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 28, 2014)

I wonder what happened to Westgate. I got their gigastudio stuff back in the glorious GS3 days.


----------



## Dracarys (Jul 28, 2014)

jamwerks @ Mon Jul 28 said:


> That was 8 years ago!



No excuse


----------



## Dracarys (Jul 28, 2014)

With EWQL's summer deal, it seems like Hollywood Winds is a steal.


----------



## juliansader (Jul 29, 2014)

Casalena @ Mon 28 Jul said:


> Am I able to hear this library? The links on the webpage shoot me to big fish audio, then there is no music player. I also can't find any demos on soundcloud.
> 
> Thanks!



Westgate winds, particularly if used with the WIPS script, is still very usable after all these years.

I happen to have some of the official Westgate demos saved as mp3s, so I uploaded the oboe ones to Filedropper:
http://www.filedropper.com/westgate-oboedemo1
http://www.filedropper.com/westgate-oboedemo2
http://www.filedropper.com/westgate-oboedemo3

[Edit: Never mind - the media player at Bigfishaudio appears to be working again.]


----------



## andreasOL (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello!

Also have a look at 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19760

for a complete set of free bespoken scripts for all Westgate instruments.



Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## Erik (Jul 30, 2014)

andreasOL @ Wed 30 Jul said:


> Hello!
> 
> Also have a look at
> 
> ...



Hey magician! Nice to hear something from you! Brilliant scripting, so everybody should try these out.


----------



## Dracarys (Aug 1, 2014)

Not bad, the ending of Demo 1 was great. Thank's a lot for these, very generous of your, but I think I'm still set on EW Hollywood winds.


----------



## andreasOL (Aug 1, 2014)

Erik @ Wed 30 Jul said:


> andreasOL @ Wed 30 Jul said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...



Hi Erik!

Thanks. Was a pleasure to develop the scripts and still is that I did it 

Andreas


----------

